# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αρρωστοφοβία, γιατροί και διαγνωστικές

## vasilianna85

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Είμαι κι εγώ ''συνάδελφος'' , πάσχω από άγχος και φοβίες που εκδηλώνονται με έντονη σωματοποίηση και περιστρέφονται πάντα γύρω από το ίδιο θέμα: το θάνατο και οτιδήποτε σπρώχνει προς αυτόν ύπουλα, αναπάντεχα ή εν αγνοία μου. 
Εδώ και χρόνια έπασχα από σοβαρή διαταραχή πανικού και αγοραφοβία που με γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία και χάπια κατάφερα ως ένα βαθμό να ξεπεράσω. Ομως στο μεταξύ άρχισε να εντείνεται και η ήδη υπάρχουσα καρκινοφοβία σε σημείο να μην μπορώ ούτε ν ακούσω για άλλον ένα καινούργιο γνωστό μου καρκινοπαθή ( πράγμα αναπόφευκτο μιας και ζω σε κλειστη κοινωνία και ο καρκίνος φυτρώνει πλέον σε κάθε σπίτι). Κάθε φορά η ερώτησεις μου ίδιες: Που τον έχει, σε τι στάδιο είναι, γιατί δεν τον πρόλαβε νωρίτερα, δεν του χε δώσει συμπτώματα;; Κι όταν άκουγα πως δεν είχε προειδοποιήσει- (ότι δούλευε ύπουλα) ή ακόμα χειρότερα πως είχε δώσει κάποια συμπτώματα για τα οποία όμως οι γιατροί καθησύχαζαν και τα απέδιδαν αλλού , εγώ αισθανόμουν αφενός μεγάλη λύπηση για τον παθόντα ( γιατί είμαι άνθρωπος που μπαίνω στη θέση του άλλου) και συνάμα εντελώς απροστάτευτη στο αντικείμενο του φόβου μου. Αλλα κυρίως άρχισε να κλονίζεται η εμπιστοσύνη μου στους γιατρούς .. 
Η χαριστική βολή σε όλο αυτό ήταν όταν τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη με την οποία είχαμε έρθει πιο κοντά και σαν ομοιοπαθείς , διαγνώστηκε τυχαία με καρκινο στον εγκέφαλο τελικού σταδίου . Αυτή η φίλη για κακή της τύχη είχε συμπτώματα που έμοιαζαν με νευροψυχολογικά: ανελέητες αυπνίες, αδιαθεσία, κατάθλιψη αλλά και συχνές κρίσεις-είχε σπασμούς στη μία μόνο πλεύρα του σωματός της ..Για να διανοηθείτε την άγνοια των γιατρών- από παθολόγους, μέχρι μεγαλονευρολόγους και ψυχιάτρους- τις διέγνωσκαν ως κρίσεις πανικού ,της έλεγαν να μη στενοχωριέται για τίποτα και την μπούκωναν με ψυχοφάρμακα.. Το εγκεφαλογράφημα δεν έδειξε τίποτα, η αξονική όμως έδειξε ότι υπήρχε κάποια αξιοπρόσεκτη κύστη που πίεζε κάποια νεύρα του εγκεφάλου, 2 νευρολόγοι-και ονομαστοι- που την είδαν τη θεώρησαν ανευ σημασίας , είπαν πως μπορεί κάτι τέτοιο να έχουμε όλοι στο κεφάλι μας και πως δεν σχετίζεται επουδενί με τις κρίσεις αυτές ..Η κοπέλα είχε καθησυχαστεί , είχε πειστεί ότι είναι ψυχογενούς φύσεως πρόβλημα και έπαιρνε ανελλιπως τα ψυχοφάρμακά της. Είχαν περάσει 2 χρόνια όμως και οι κρίσεις αντί να αραιώνουν εντείνονταν και η κοπέλα δεν μπορούσε πλέον να μιλήσει καλά και να συντάξει προτάσεις ..Με παρότρυνση συγγενών ξαναπηγαίνει σε νευρολόγο , της κάνει πλήρη έλεγχο και τη βρίσκει νορμάλ , της λέει συγκεκριμένα: πάρε τα φαρμακα που θα σου δώσω και το καλοκαίρι θα μπορείς να δουλέψεις κι όλας...Του δείχνει την αξονική , δεν είναι τίποτα της λέει, αν θέλεις , όποτε μπορείς την επαναλαμβάνεις αλλά δεν έιναι κάτι που επείγει... Αν η κοπέλα μετά από παρότρυνση συγγενών δεν πήγαινε την επόμενη κι όλας μέρα να επαναλάβει την αξονική, τώρα δεν θα ζούσε ...Η κύστη ήταν σχηματισμένος καρκίνος που είχε πλέον διπλασιαστεί κι είχε φτασει το μέγεθος ενος μεγάλου μανταρινιού...Και οι κρίσεις αυτές , ήταν κρίσεις επιληπτικές ( μερική επιληψία), τι δύσκολο να το εντοπίσουν.. Τόσο άσχετοι που να μπερδεύουν τον πανικό με την επιληψία..
Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να αναφέρω τι τεράστιο γολγοθά με χειρουργία, εντατικές , ακτινοβολίες κτλ τράβηξε από εκεί κι έπειτα η κοπέλα για να φτάσει να βρίσκεται σήμερα στη ζωή και να χαμογελάει...Ως πότε κανείς δεν ξέρει...

Υστερα απ όλα αυτά έπαθα το σοκ της ζωής μου...πως να ξαναεμπιστευτώ γιατρούς και ιατρικές γνωματεύσεις;; Και μη μου πείτε για καλούς και για κακούς γιατρούς, γιατί και οι γιατροί που πήγαινε η κοπέλα είχαν τις καλύτερες συστάσεις...
Τους τελευταίους μήνες φοβάμαι΄έντονα για κάποια δυσλειτουργία στο ΚΝΣ του εγκεφάλου (όγκο ή οτιδήποτε) που μπορεί να μου επιφέρει κάτι αναπάντεχο και σοκαριστικό , όπως επιληψία ή τύφλωση.. Αν γινόταν υπερηχογράφημα εγκεφάλου θα έκανα κάθε 3 μήνες , αλλά με την αξονική και τη μαγνητική βασανίζομαι απίστευτα στη σκέψη τους γιατί αφενος με τη μια λαμβάνεις μεγάλη δόση ακτινοβολίας- πράγμα επίφοβο για καρκίνο( μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα δηλ) - και αφετέρου με τη μαγνητική τρέμω και μόνο στην ιδέα αφού από αφηγήσεις φίλων μου την έχουν περιγράψει σαν τραγική εμπειρία και ότι χειρότερο αν έχεις ήδη κλειστοφοβία- συν τού ότι είναι και πολλά τα χρήματα και τα ταμεία δεν την δικαιολογούν. Έτσι σκοντάφτω διαρκώς , να μην πω για τους γονείς και τον οικογεν γιατρό που δεν με παιρνουν καθόλου στα σοβαρά και δεν θεωρούν λύση στο πρόβλημά μου τις αναλυτικότερες διαγνωστικές αλλά το να ''βάλω μυαλό''.. {Ομως η φίλη μου σώθηκε από μια διαγνωστική που οι γιατροι θεωρούσαν περιττη.}..

Τι να κάνω;; Είναι μια τρέλλα η κατάσταση.. Πολλές φορές δε, θολώνω και νομίζω ότι όντως έχω αυτό που περισσότερο φοβάμαι , δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω αν όντως το ζω ή φαντάζομαι ότι το ζω και τρελλαίνομαι.. Εχοντας διαρκώς την αίσθηση ότι απειλειται η ζωή και η υγεία μου , πληρώνω τεράστιο κόστος στην ποιότητά της.

Οι παρόμοιες εμπειρίες και οι γνωμες σας είναι πολύτιμες.

----------


## stilvie

Καλησπέρα. Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πώς νιώθεις μιας και εγώ πάσχω μεγάλη φοβία για τους γιατρούς και οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με αυτούς. Στη σκέψη και μόνο πως πρέπει να πάω σε γιατρό μου κόβονται τα πόδια. Όμως δε γίνεται να κάνουμε και διαφορετικά. Οι γιατροί είναι άνθρωποι που έχουν φάει τα χρόνια τους στο να μελετούν για τις αρρώστιες και το πώς να μας κάνουν καλά από αυτές. Οπότε το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να τους εμπιστευτούμε και να μην κολλάμε στο λάθος που έκανε κάποιος ή κάποιοι ονομαστοί όπως τους λες.

----------


## imerosjohn

vasiliana εχω κανει 3 μαγνητικες, μια τη ζητησε ενας γιατρος και 2 λογω φοβων σαν τους δικους σου και το εψαξα πολυ. Η ακτινοβολια τους ειναι μηδαμινη. οι αξονικες εχουν περισοτερη. Το κοστος ειναι λιγο τσουχτερο αλλα σου συνιστω να κανεις γιατι θα σου φυγει το αγχος και δεν εχουν σημανικη ακτινοβολια. Οταν τελειωσαν και πηρα τα καλα αποτελεσματα εγινα αλλος ανθρωπος.

----------


## Panito

Να κανω μια ερωτηση???Ειμαι υποχονδριος κ εγω..Εχω κανει μαγνητικες,εξετασεις αιματος,υπερηχους και αλλα πολλα..Πηγα τον προηγουμενο μηνα σε ενα δερματολογο για μια ελια που νομιζω οτι εχει μεγαλωσει καπως..Μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι κατι αλλα αν με αγχωνει τοσο πολυ πια να τη βγαλω για να ησυχασω..Ειναι δυνατον να ειναι μελανωμα και να μην το ειδε???Καταλαβαινουν παντα αν μια ελια ειναι μελανωμα οι δερματολογοι???Να παω και αλλου???

----------


## RainAndWind

Πού είσαι ρε Πανίτο;Xάθηκες.:)Πώς πάνε τα πράγματα;
Ναι,οι δερματολόγοι διακρίνουν μία ελιά από ένα μελάνωμα.Ειδικοί είναι.Μην υποκαθιστάς τους ειδικούς.Να πας και αλλού,πού αλλού δηλαδή;

----------


## sophaki

Vassiliana, το γεγονός ότι έγινε αυτό το λάθος, δεν σημαίνει ότι γίνεται σε όλους.
Ηρέμησε!!!
Σκέψου ότι ό,τι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει και προσπάθησε να χαρείς τη ζωή που έχεις μπροστά σου
(όσο μεγάλη ή μικρή κι αν είναι αυτή!!!)
Μη βασανίζεσαι με το τι συμβαίνεις στους άλλους.
Ζήσε τη δικιά σου ζωή, με τα καλά της και τα κακά της.
Σαφώς και να κάνεις διαγνωστικές εξετάσεις μια φορά το χρόνο, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Αλλιώς άκρη δεν πρόκειται να βρεις και θα κάνεις πλουσιότερους τους γιατρούς και τα διαγνωστικά κέντρα...

----------


## vasilianna85

Παιδιά , τελικά δεν άντεξα και πήγα κι έκανα αξονική εγκεφάλου.. Την προτίμησα από τη μαγνητική και απ ότι φάνηκε καλύτερα έκανα γιατί -ενώ το μηχάνημα δεν ήταν κλειστοφοβικό- με έπιασε μεγάλη ταχυκαρδία κατα την εξέταση- τόσο που ήθελα να σηκωθώ σε κάποια φάση- κι έλεγα από μέσα μου φαντάσου να είχα μπει στο τούνελ του μαγνητικού όπου πρέπει να είσαι ακίνητος για τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα και είσαι κλειστά από παντού.. Θα είχα μείνει στον τόπο.. 

Τεσπα τα αποτελέσματα δεν έδειξαν τίποτα απολύτως- ενώ εγώ τόσον καιρό νόμιζα πως στο κεφάλι μου γινόταν πάρτυ όγκων, αιματωμάτων και ανευρυσμάτων.. Περιττό να πω με πόση δυσανασχέτηση με πήγε η μητέρα μου στο διαγνωστικό και έδωσε τα χρήματα αυτά ..Μου λέει θα σε βάλω να υπογράψεις χαρτί και να ορκιστείς ότι δεν θα μου ξαναπείς για γιατρούς και διαγνωστικές αν δεν υπάρχει πραγματικός λόγος.. Μια κουβέντα είναι αυτό.. Το πιο φρικτό στην όλη ιστορία ήταν ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούσα να ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΩ αν αυτό που μου συνέβαινε ήταν ιδεοληψία ή πραγματικότητα...Είναι φρίκη να παλεύουν δύο φωνές μέσα σου και να μην μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις ποια σου λέει την αλήθεια.. Πίστευα ότι είχα κάτι σοβαρό και ζούσα σαν να το έχω - με εκπτώσεις και περιορισμούς. Και η μητέρα μου με αντιμετώπιζε με υποτίμηση και απαξίωση και άλλοτε με απελπισία.. Και με το δίκιο της η γυναίκα.. Δεν θέλω με τίποτα να το ξαναπεράσω, ούτε να ξαναδώ τη μάνα μου να με κοιτά υποτιμητικά.. Δεν μου αξίζει και δεν είμαι εγώ αυτό το φοβικό πλάσμα.. Είναι τρέλλα ρε παιδιά , είναι κάποιο είδος σχιζοφρένειας, ή προκαλείται από το άγχος? Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα δεν θα μου ξαναεμφανιστεί..

----------


## sophaki

Είναι καθαρό άγχος γλυκιά μου... 
Ίσως μια καλή ψυχοθεραπεία, σε βοηθήσει να ανακαλύψεις τους πραγματικούς λόγους για τους οποίους βρίσκεσαι σ\'αυτή την κατάσταση...

----------


## Panito

Γεια σου rainandwild..Ολα καλα???Εγω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα!!!Οι σκεψεις εχουν φυγει σε μεγαλο βαθμο...Υπαρχουν βεβαια καποιες κρισεις οπως αυτη με την ελια αλλα καμια σχεση με το παρελθον..Ασε μπορει μια μερα να τη δω και να πω \"σιγουρα ειναι μελανωμα\" και την αλλη μερα λεω \"μα τι μα......κιες καθομαι και σκεφτομαι\"..Ελπιζω να μην ξαναγινω οπως παλια..!Το μονο που εχω ακομα ειναι κανα μουδιασματακι στο προσωπο αν αγχωθω η φωναξω πολυ αλλα το διωχνω πλεον..Κουραγιο σε ολυς και υπομονη!!!Ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι!!!;)

----------

